
Strange GitHub repo with incomprehensible contents - paradite
https://github.com/payingattention/dArEsAyGoThereSciPsy
======
niftich
Reminds me of
[https://github.com/urbit/arvo/blob/master/arvo/dill.hoon](https://github.com/urbit/arvo/blob/master/arvo/dill.hoon)

------
acconrad
It's also important to note this repo hasn't been modified in over 4 years.

~~~
paradite
This linked website looks more cryptic, actually:
[http://tiltrue.info/home/](http://tiltrue.info/home/)

------
zenir
The singularity? :p

